# The Ventures at their best



## west6008 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi, I'm a new member and would like to show you what I consider some of the
finest music ever played on an electric guitar. 

This is from Amazon.com, just scroll down and listen to the clips from
Instant Guitars and Besame Mucho

http://www.amazon.com/Twist-Venture...ef=sr_1_7/102-7055801-8961756?ie=UTF8&s=music

No gimmicks

There's junk on that CD, but the above two stand out.

I wonder if anyone plays this stuff anymore, what a treat it would be to go
to a club and listen to it live. Ever since the Beatles, good guitar playing
has been overshadowed by somebody at a microphone trying to yell their
tonsils out!

Wendell in PEI


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nookie Edwards was a fine player back then. I really hate every cover version of Walk Dont Run that Ive ever heard from more well known players............


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I personally think the Ventures at their best is the "Live In Japan '65" album. Every is played with so much intensity and it's just a great song selection. The best versions I have heard of many of the songs, especially Walk Don't Run 64' and Diamond Head.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure he spells it "Nokie"

Nookie usually refers to something else :wink:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'd love to know if there is a commercially available dvd.

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I wouldn't doubt that there would be SOMETING on video from Japan. They were like gods over there.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*The ventures*

That live in Japan album was my first experience with being totally enamoured with the sound of guitars. I would have been three or four at the time and my late father who was also a musician used to have a ton of records around.....but that ventures album is indelibly etched in my cranium.


----------

